# Who a MK2 TT steering wheel and airbag bolt up to our MK1 TT??



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Would a MK2 TT steering wheel and airbag bolt up to our MK1 TT??*

Is this a straight plug and play and would the airbag work without me running into safety/insurance issues if an accident does happen? Thanks
















_Modified by boraIV333 at 9:43 AM 10-27-2009_


_Modified by boraIV333 at 8:34 PM 1-23-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Who a MK2 TT steering wheel and airbag bolt up to our MK1 TT?? (boraIV333)*

I've been wondering the same thing, but I don't know if its been done...


----------



## mikezhebike (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Who a MK2 TT steering wheel and airbag bolt up to our MK1 TT?? (l88m22vette)*

Hi there,
there one Guy in a german TT forum who try this. But it dont work, of course its plug and play but the TT Mk2 has a 2 stage Airbag and our TT Mk1 has only a one stage airbag. so the airbag lost his funktion. 
Here are 2 Photos of the MK2 Steeringwheel in a MK1 TT but you had to register!
http://www.ttfaq.de/forum/show...nt=14
Kind regards, 
Mike


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Who a MK2 TT steering wheel and airbag bolt up to our MK1 TT?? (mikezhebike)*

Damn http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Any chance you can copy the pictures' image locations and post them up as links/pictures?


----------



## mikezhebike (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Who a MK2 TT steering wheel and airbag bolt up to our MK1 TT?? (l88m22vette)*

Hi, 
there are the pictures!

















Have Fun!










_Modified by mikezhebike at 9:09 AM 10-29-2009_


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

that sucks that you lose the airbag function. makes it not a worthwhile mod even though it looks nice in the mk1 interior


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i would do it! just wear your seat belt more often


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00_Bora* »_i would do it! just wear your seat belt more often









More often than ALWAYS??


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (darrenbyrnes)*

what seats are those in the pictures?


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (fijitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fijitt* »_what seats are those in the pictures?









Those look like the seats on the Last MK1 Edition of the TT Sport Quattros http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikezhebike (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (boraIV333)*

Hi,
no the seats are from a R8. This car ist amazing. My favorite Audi TT. 
http://www.faszination-audi-tt....html
There you can watch more photos. 
Regards, 
Mike


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikezhebike)*

That car looks awesome, could use some different wheels IMO though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fijitt)*

That steering wheel looks awesome, it sucks the airbag doesn't work







Also, did you notice any difference after you installed the interior bracing?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Automatic=failure


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

That's a 3.2 son


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

looks really good, but i think he musta pissed all over the floor, or at least his floormat looks like he did, and 3.2 ftw ... dsg is all good


----------



## raidendb (Jul 25, 2008)

I prefer the original steering wheel. This looks kinda off. The center piece is huge. Make me think its an SUV at first glance. The seats seems nice though.


----------



## raidendb (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikezhebike)*

just saw the link for more pics of the car. holy ****...beautiful. good job. and i notice in those pics you still have the original steering wheel on. i really prefer the original steering wheel for the mk1 tt,.


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Who a MK2 TT steering wheel and airbag bolt up to our MK1 TT?? (boraIV333)*

So getting back to the original topic about the steering wheel, it appears it has been done:
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/foru...0ce61
So I have sourced a wheel. I need help with the wiring on the original steering wheel and the new one.
On the MKI, where is Pin1 and Pin2? What are the other wires?
On the flat bottom, there appear to be six wires. I'm guessing 4 are for the airbags. Need to know what the other 2 are. I'm ignoring the wires for the multi-function.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Who a MK2 TT steering wheel and airbag bolt up to our MK1 TT?? (ramone23456)*

The guy in the link is assuming it works because he does not have any codes or lights...he is not 100% certain the airbag works.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Who a MK2 TT steering wheel and airbag bolt up to our MK1 TT?? (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_The guy in the link is assuming it works because he does not have any codes or lights...he is not 100% certain the airbag works.

Only one way to find out


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Who a MK2 TT steering wheel and airbag bolt up to our MK1 TT?? (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Only one way to find out









Funny part is that may or may not be accurate. I swear I have seen virtually no airbag deployments in these cars and some serious front crashes.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Who a MK2 TT steering wheel and airbag bolt up to our MK1 TT?? (jwalker1.8)*

surely there has to be a way to test if the airbag would work. Could you not just remove the bag from the wheel, hook everything up, give it the current it needs to 'set it off' and measure it to see if it works?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Who a MK2 TT steering wheel and airbag bolt up to our MK1 TT?? (Neb)*

The airbag is its own assembly, if you were to try to test the circuit you'd have to remove the connections from the firing module and check current. If I ever got the mkII wheel I'd just leave the airbag disconnected, I don't know if I'd chance having it go off in the wrong car.


----------



## Avanteix (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Who a MK2 TT steering wheel and airbag bolt up to our MK1 TT?? (mikezhebike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikezhebike* »_there one Guy in a german TT forum who try this. But it dont work, of course its plug and play but the TT Mk2 has a 2 stage Airbag and our TT Mk1 has only a one stage airbag. so the airbag lost his funktion.

Mike, do you know if he got the multi-function to work? I read some stuff on tt-forum that someone has able to get them to work. TIA!

_Quote, originally posted by *boraIV333* »_Is this a straight plug and play and would the airbag work without me running into safety/insurance issues if an accident does happen? Thanks
















As for retrofitting a 2-stage airbag in a 1-stage airbag, you can get it done by re-wiring the 2-stage airbag into a 1-stage airbag.
A couple of things to know about that:
It's been proven that wiring a 2 stage airbag as a 1 stage and manually triggering the firing mechanism will fully inflate the airbag. What hasn't been proven is whether a 2 stage airbag wired as a 1 stage airbag will react the same way a 1 stage airbag would react in an accident under the exact same circumstances. Until that is methodically tested, everything and anything said is just pure speculation.
I have done this retrofit in my B6A4 Avant and have gotten in a front end collision when I rear-ended someone:
























As you can see my SW airbag didn't fire up but my passenger airbag did. However my driver seat belt retentioner fired up and kept me in my seat. Since there was no passenger in the car, and thus the seat belt wasn't buckled, one could speculate the passenger airbag deployed as a preventive measure since in the B6 A4/S4 there is no mechanism to assess the presence of a person in the passenger seat. At the same time one could speculate that b/c of the 2 stage airbag wired as a 1 stage it failed to deploy.
Personally, I'm glad the SW airbag didn't deploy since there was no need for it to do so. It probably saved me getting bruises on my forearms since I braced myself for the impact by firmly holding on to the SW and saved me from having to spend a few hundreds more to replace another airbag that would have blown up for nothing.
I think when you get involved w/ such modification you have to understand the possible consequences of what you're getting yourself into. I know there are people out there that are going to argue to length that you shouldn't do it, others will tell you you'll be fine... Bottom line no one knows.
It's your decision. You do it at your own risks and you better be willing and ready to assume any consequences, whatever these might be. And if, God forbids, something does happen, you better not use the excuse of "well they told me I'd be fine on the forums"... yeah right, how many times have we heard that before...
Personally I do plan on doing this mod again in my TT.

_Modified by Avanteix at 2:35 PM 1-21-2010_


_Modified by Avanteix at 2:36 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Who a MK2 TT steering wheel and airbag bolt up to our MK1 TT?? (Avanteix)*

Sorry about your nice/not-so-nice B6...Once again, that wheel beats the stocker by miles, now every time I look at my normal wheel all I see is ugly


----------



## mikezhebike (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Who a MK2 TT steering wheel and airbag bolt up to our MK1 TT?? (Avanteix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Avanteix* »_
Mike, do you know if he got the multi-function to work? I read some stuff on tt-forum that someone has able to get them to work. TIA!


Hi,
No, he quit this project and sell his MK2 Steeringwheel. 
Kind regards!


----------

